
You can't turn off Cortana in the Windows 10 Anniversary Update - us0r
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3100358/windows/you-cant-turn-off-cortana-in-the-windows-10-anniversary-update.html
======
spdustin
And there goes what little faith I had that Microsoft was a trustworthy
steward of private data. Why is nobody commenting on this story? Is everyone
really _okay_ with this?

~~~
gravypod
It's not that I'm not mad, it's that I expected this years ago.

Since I've seen this coming it's not as big of a deal. I've already moved my
personal computing to Linux.

If you don't do any gaming it's very easy to switch in my experience.

I'm assuming many other people here have had a similar experience.

~~~
smacktoward
And even if you do game, lots of AAA and indie games are available on Linux
these days too. So being Linux-only is not the completely unrealistic scenario
for gamers that it used to be.

~~~
gravypod
I've just setup steam streaming. It's fine enough for me since my network it
all Gig-E.

------
brudgers
It is not unreasonable to me that a preview build would not allow the
disabling of telemetry regarding important OS features.

It's not clear whether PC World is describing the behavior of a preview build
or not.

Microsoft's customer base includes defense contractors, militaries,
governments, and other security conscious organizations. I would not be
surprised if the commercial version provided more control.

------
e1ven
Part of what I find particularly egregious is that Microsoft made it difficult
to decline updates on Windows 10.

Users will have no easy way to avoid this, even if they're privacy inclined.

~~~
seanp2k2
There are some things you can do with group policy to make updates not install
automatically on Win10 Enterprise. Not sure about other versions and I don't
have a good link right now that describes the process, and it's not trivial,
but not impossible (on Enterprise).

Really sad to see MS doing these things, and gaming is the only reason I stay
with Windows. Overwatch doesn't support OS X or Linux and they have no plans
to add support.

~~~
rescbr
You can also defer/manually install updates via group policy on Windows 10 Pro
too. Don't know about Home, though.

